# Jus Divinum



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 19, 2005)

Is this book worth purchasing? What is the best version/publisher?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm interested to know this as well.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 19, 2005)

Chris Coldwell has it here.. I just ordered my copy this week.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Chris Coldwell has it here.. I just ordered my copy this week.



Thanks!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 19, 2005)

Absolutely! Every Presbyterian should read this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Every Presbyterian should read this.


----------



## Preach (Aug 19, 2005)

The book is outstanding. It went a long way toward changing my mind from leaning toward independency and then converting to Presbyterianism. May God bless your studies.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey! 

Isn't this book included in the SWRB Reformation cd collection?
If my memory serves me correctly, it is.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Hey!
> 
> Isn't this book included in the SWRB Reformation cd collection?
> If my memory serves me correctly, it is.



Right you are. It is available here. (My pastor is quoted there endorsing the CD set.)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the plugs. Buy yours and make up your own mind what the authors say and mean. There are only about a dozen of the hard covers left (never were more than 300 printed in HB). Plenty of the paperbacks left if you just want a copy to pour over, beat up and mark up.
Jus Divinum HB and PB

Edited: I will add since the old 19th century edition has been plugged, that this is the text of the third edition and not the 1646 first edition. The Naphtali Press edition is a critical edition which notes all the differences between the first and third editions.

[Edited on 8-19-2005 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow. I have one of only 300 HB copies of this?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Wow. I have one of only 300 HB copies of this?


That's right. Not more than 300, maybe only 285. I recall it wasn't exact to the asked quantity of 300. If anyone wants the deal I gave Randy on a Hard back copy, drop me a U2U. I promise you it will be better than the listed price and certainly better than the $72 I see being asked on abebooks.com for a used copy.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 20, 2005)

Baptist Headbanging


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Baptist Headbanging


Must have paid list price.


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2005)

Good book and worth reading.


----------

